# MIDI Anschluss



## Pedro Hossa (3. August 2006)

Hallo,

Ich bin neu hier. Ich arbeite seit einiger Zeit mit Samplitude, bisher aber nur "analoge Aufnahmen" über den line-Eingang. In Sachen MIDI bin ich blutiger Anfänger, will mich jetzt aber daran wagen. Ich könnte günstig an ein MIDI-Masterkeyboard kommen mit (nur) MIDI-OUT (5 polig). Meine Soundkarte besitzt diesen MIDI/Gameport-Anschluss.(TerraTec Solo1 - okay Latenzzeit nicht so toll, aber es soll ein Anfang sein). Meine Frage: Kann das funktionieren, mit einem MIDI-Kabel von 5-polig auf MIDI/Gameport?
1h Googelei hat mich nur noch mehr verwirrt. Da gibt es auch Kabel von 5-polig auf USB? Kann das funktionieren? FallsDie Frage zu dumm sein sollte, doch bitte einen link.
Schönen Dank,

Pedro


----------



## The_Maegges (3. August 2006)

Mit einem MIDI-Gameport Adapterkabel sollte das in der Tat funktionieren.
Diese haben auf der einen Seite 2 5polige Midi-Stecker (einer für IN und einer für OUT) und auf der anderen Seite praktisch denselben Stecker wie bei den Gameport-Joysticks.
Mein Tipp ist nur, kein zu Billiges zu nehmen.

Ein Bekannter von mir hatte sich eins von einem Onlineversand namens P**** bestellt und das funktionierte absolut nicht.

Zu den USB Kabeln kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich damit nie zu tun hatte. 
Mein Synthesizer ist zwar per USB mit dem Rechner verbunden und auch die MIDI-Signale gehen darüber, allerdings wird das Instrument auch als USB-Hardware erkannt.

Ein Kabel mit einem Midi-Stecker auf der einen und einem USB-Stecker auf der anderen Seite ist mir bisher nicht unter die Augen gekommen.
Was aber nicht zwingend heissen soll, dass das nicht funktionieren soll.


----------



## Pedro Hossa (4. August 2006)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die flotte Antwort, dann werde ich mal demnächst mein Glück versuchen.
Mit dem USB-Kabel meinte ich übrigens dieses. 
http://www.thomann.de/de/esi_midi_mate.htm(Nennt sich hier Interface).
Gruß

Pedro[


----------



## meta_grafix (4. August 2006)

Hi,

hier ein Tip.

Gruß


----------



## Gahan (5. August 2006)

Hallo,

bitte bedenke, dass bei herkömmlichen Soundkarten die Funktionsweise anders ist als bei Audiokarten, die auch über MIDI-Anschlüsse verfügen. Da bei herkömmlichen Soundkarten der Gameport in der Regel auch als solcher benutzt wird, lässt das System ihm eine niedrigere Priorität zukommen als den Audioanschlüssen der Karte. Es kann daher schon mal im Sequenzer, wo MIDI und Audio gleichzeitig benutzt werden, zu Problemen mit der Synchronisation kommen.

Am besten eignen sich natürlich Audiokarten mit ASIO-Treibern, also Karten, die speziell für das Produzieren von Musik konzipiert wurden. Hier gibt es keine Prioritätsunterschiede. Der MIDI-Anschluss ist "vollwertig".

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## chmee (8. August 2006)

@meta_grafix:
Kanonen auf Spatzen ?
Ich habe lange Jahre nur mit MIDI gearbeitet, etwa 6-8 Geräte angesteuert und
auch TC und Desweiteren gesendet. Aber 8In und 8Out brauchte ich nie. Ich hatte
ein einfaches Midex4/2 (AtariST).

Midi-USB: Ist ein einfaches Midi-Interface, nix aussergewöhnliches.

@Gahan:
Mir ist das nie passiert. Das MPU401 kompatible Gameport-MIDI lief immer
sauber. Oder sagen wirs mal so: Er lief so durchschnittlich, wie eine
Standard-SK laufen kann. MIDI ist so langsam ( 31250bps ~ 4KB/Sek ), 
das benötigt auch keine hohe Prio.

**EDIT**
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midi
--> Timinginstabilität bei Gameport-MIDI -- HA !! Recht hat der Gahan.
Aber das fällt erst auf, wenn auf Timing geachtet werden muss, nicht beim
freien Einspielen/Testen von Sounds.


Die Gameport-Midi Adapter haben bei mir nie Probleme gemacht, im Laden
kann man aber gut und Gerne 25EUR dafür bezahlen. Lieber aufm Flohmarkt
oder im SecandHandLaden danach suchen. Mehr als 5EUR ist das Ding nicht wert.

Aber MetaGrafix wollte auch etwas Anderes sagen 
Bei eBay gibt es viele Schnäppchen, habe zB Letztens mein MIDI 4/2 für PC
für sage und schreibe 12EUR verkauft. 

mfg chmee


----------



## Gahan (9. August 2006)

Hallo chmee,

für ein wenig Homerecording, wenn die Ansprüche nicht all zu hoch sind, dürfte ein Gameport-Anschluss reichen. Sollte es dann aber professioneller werden, sollte man andere Lösungen vorziehen. Profistudios verwenden in der Regel extra Karten für MIDI und extra DSP-Farmen für den Audioteil.

Dein Wiki-Link ist übrigens sehr gut.   

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## chmee (9. August 2006)

@Gahan:
In einem Profistudio würde auch die AMT8, die Meta_Grafix empfohlen hatte, ne
gute Figur machen, aber dafür sollten dann schon 2-3 Racks voll mit MIDI-Geräten stehen,
ob FX, Sounderzeuger oder Bearbeiter. Bei 10 Geräten würde schon ne MIDI-Patchbay, 
wie Akai ME30PII, reichen, um die Signale von 2 Midi-Outs timingsauber zu verteilen.

Ich arbeite, schon mehrmals gesagt, mit ner ESI Waveterminal 192X, die ist absolut
der Hammer für zuhause ( auch in nem Studio würde die ne gute Figur machen )
Hehe, im Grunde hab ich ja n Projektstudio zuhause 
[/OFFTOPIC]

mfg chmee


----------



## meta_grafix (9. August 2006)

Moin,

@chmee
Sicherlich ist das erstmal mit Kanonen auf Spatzen, aber wie lange bleibt man Anfänger? Wieviel Zeit vergeht, bis die Ansprüche gestiegen sind? Oder wie schnell mutieren die Spatzen, dass die Luftpistole nicht mehr ausreicht? 
Na klar, mein Atari hat damals auch für lange Zeit seinen Dienst sehr gut verrichtet.

Gruß


----------



## Gahan (9. August 2006)

Hallo,

da habt ihr beiden auch wieder recht.   

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## Pedro Hossa (9. August 2006)

Hallo,

habe gar nicht damit gerechnet, dass es soviele Antworten für so eine "popelige" Frage gibt. Schönes Forum. Was ich mir gerade überlege: Das KAbel von MIDI 5-polig auf seriell (GAMEPORT 15-polig), ist ja wohl auch kein High-Tech. Sind da etwa die Differenz (10 Anschlüsse) einfach unbelegt? Ich meine, vielleicht kann ich mir so ein Kabel ja einfach aus einem alten DIN-Stecker und seriellen Anschluß zusammenlöten. Geht das so einfach, bzw. hat da jemand einen Plan (bzw. link) mit der Anschluß-Belegung?
Schönen Gruß,

Pedro


----------



## Gahan (10. August 2006)

Hallo Pedro,

ich denke, dass sich das Löten nicht lohnt. Jeder besseren Soundkarte müsste ein solcher Adapter beiliegen - und wenn nicht, dürfte man ihn für wenige Euro im Handel bekommen.   

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## chmee (10. August 2006)

@Pedro Hossa:
Hehe, der "Gameport" hat auch noch ne andere Funktion gehabt.
Und diese Sache zu löten ist nicht schwer, aber Gahan's Erklärung ist schon
recht eindeutig.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gameport
http://www.mbork.de/pc_guide/pc_gameport.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Pedro Hossa (11. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich noch mal. Das MIDI-Keyborad ist eingetroffen und steht auf dem Tisch. Auf das Kabel warte ich leider noch (ebay...).
Der Wikipedia link ist sehr schön, aber zum Löten zu verwirrend (etwas zu oft Versorgungsspannung). Und ich lass es auch erstmal mit dem Löten. Hier
http://info.electronicwerkstatt.de/bereiche/stecker/midi.html
fand ich das was ich suchte (Löt-Tipp) und auch direkt die nächste Frage:
Wie gesagt warte ich noch auf das Kabel zum Gameport, zum Testen des Keyboards fand ich einen "Drumcomputer" der sich über MIDI (5polig) ansteuern läßt. Also kramte ich ein Uralt-HiFi-Kabel raus und versuchte es damit. Vergeblich.
Im link (s.o.) heißt es:
"Auch wenn MIDI DIN-Buchsen verwendet, so ist von einem Anschluss des Kabels an eine etwa vorhandene Stereoanlage abzuraten! Es funktioniert nicht."
Dann gilt es ja wohl auch umgekehrt, so dass die Steckerbelegung von MIDI und DIN (obwohl gleich aussehend) unterschiedlich ist !? Oder meint er damit MIDI direkt an HiFi-Anlage anschliessen, was natürlich Quasch ist.
Ist dem so? Hatte etwas Sorge, dass es evtl. am Keyboard liegt
Schönen Gruß

Pedro


----------



## chmee (11. August 2006)

Wenn Du ein Meßgerät hast, dann kannst Du das Kabel ja mal durchklingeln.
Bei MIDI sind sie logischerweise gekreuzt. RX muß an TX .. vice versa.
Im DIN-Kabel einfach durchgeschliffen.

@meta_grafix: Ich kann schon verstehen, dass man das Equipment schon im 
Hinblick auf Morgen kauft und aufbaut. Aber..
wer wird sich in unserer Zeit - ganz zu schweigen von Morgen - noch ein
gewaltiges MIDI-Studio aufbauen ? Ich spreche aus meinem Erleben, ich fand
dieses Piloten-Cockpit-Feeling schon recht cool, und die Leute bestärkten mein
Meistergefühl ("Du weisst, was jeder Knopf macht ?"). Aber inzwischen, sorry,
mein Logic läuft 1. Sahne und die PlugIns sind die Kirsche auf der Sahne.
90% meiner Geräte längst verkauft.

"..So schön, schön war die Zeit.."

mfg chmee


----------



## Gahan (11. August 2006)

Hallo Pedro,

ein MIDI-Kabel an die Stereoanlage anschließen?  Jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt. Das MIDI-Kabel überträgt NUR Steuerinformationen, also z.B. die Handbewegungen von Dir, die Du auf dem MIDI-Keyboard machst. MIDI überträgt jedoch NICHT die eigentlichen Audioinformationen, also die Sounds. Daher verwirrt es mich, wenn ich höre "MIDI-Kabel an die Stereoanlage". Die Stereoanlage ist doch kein Klangerzeuger. Was soll die Stereoanlage also mit MIDI-Daten anfangen können?  
Also, die MIDI-Informationen müssen zu einem Klangerzeuger, z.B. einem Hardware- oder Softwaresynthesizer oder einem Sampler. Dieser Klangerzeuger kann dann, wenn keine bessere Lösung vorhanden ist, an die Stereoanlage angeschlossen werden.

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## Pedro Hossa (14. August 2006)

Hi Gahan,

(hatte 2. Seite glatt übersehen)
die Funktionsweise von MIDI habe ich schon verstanden. Den "Hinweis" mit der Stereoanlage hatte ich aus dem angegebenen link zitiert, weil er mich zunächst auch verwirrte. Gemeint war dabei aber wohl die Kompatibilität DIN-Stecker und MIDI-Kabel.
Anyway. Kabel ist da (auf Gameport). MIDI-Keyboard spielt. Da freut sich der Mensch. (Und macht nen neuen thread auf).
Vielen Dank für euren support

Pedro


----------

